# **NWP PHENOLIC INTAKE MANIFOLD SPACER KIT**



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

I just got my mani spacer kit in the mail yesterday and i got right to the install(3 hours total)..actually before i get in to all that i just want to say that NWP is by far the best company ive ever dealt with its just one guy (aaron) that runs everything he doesn't make a ton of products but his goal is to make never before seen products and not reproduce any existing ones.. His customer service is the absolute best he answers the phone 9 times out of 10 and if you leave a message he WILL call you back and even lists his cell phone number when hes out of the office he always is there to help you out ALWAYS and is quite knowledgeable with the nissan motors..anyway i did the install for the spacer and the gains from low end to mid range were great its dyno'ed to give 10whp and 12ft/lbs of torque to the wheels and lowers mani temp up to 40 degrees!!!!! that alone helps a ton and you can honestly feel it on the street..The kit depending on the model car you have is around 200-225 bucks plus shipping and the spacers are good for life and having to take the mani off to get to your plugs and what not deff saves money in the long run with not having to buy a new mani gasket every time you take it off..best hp gaining mod ive done for the price and his customer service ALONE WILL KEEP ME A CUSTOMER FOREVER..if anyone wants to give aaron a call and pick his brain he would be happy to talk to you his number to the shop is (252)747-7672 its in NC and his website is NWP Engineering, Inc - Custom Design and Fabrication - Automotive Performance Specialist and it lists all his products available..anyone looking for an in-expensive mod that gives gains that can be felt go to his site and order order order..if anyone has any questions hit me back on this post or PM me..NiCkAlTiMa


----------



## Retell (Apr 27, 2010)

Were the gains noticeable? It looks cool especially since it eliminates need for gaskets.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

they are extremely noticeableeee..before these i used to be able to drop to 2nd at about 30 35 and punch it and have my tires hook and and the car pull buses on other cars..now it breaks loose lol..also i didnt post this b4 b.c i didnt have them in long enough but im getting about 3mpg BETTER in the city!!!! i get around 25.3 which is awesome..everytime i get in the car i fall more in love with them..last mod i had to do to get these kind of noticeable gains were my $800 headers lol..yea and the fact that you dont need or have to buy another gasket again simply adds to the greatness of this product..oo yea ALSO i forgot..if youve ever taken your manifold off and know how much of a pain in the ass it is to get the 2 bolts on the bracket that connects to your manifold and the back cylinder head off..well the great thing is when you take it off for this mod..it NEVER GOES BACK ON!!!!!!! it wont even line up if u wanted to put it on..i askde aaron why they put those stupid brackets on and he said nissan over engineered the idea b.c ppl were lifting motors out by the intake manifold and breaking them..so as long as you dont stand on your manifold then leaving that bracket out wont hurt a thing..if you want a mod for ur car...i 110% nominate this before many other parts


----------



## Retell (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't even think I have that bracket  I already have headers and no cats with after market piping, but stock mufflers. Once I do my engine swap I'll probably get this, an intake, new mufflers, and Emanage Ultimate then I'll be done.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

you have it unless someone took it off lol..and for the $$$ your gonna drop on the ultimate on top of getting it dyno tuned plus a wide band..you might as well go with a technosquare reflash and save some serious money and time and you get an xtra 500rpm from techno


----------



## Retell (Apr 27, 2010)

I probably will


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

now your talking lol..techno does everything a dyno tune does plus it remaps our electronic throttle and the extra 500rpms if you want them itll b vetc in a nissan hahahah


----------

